# pics of my fish



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The pictures are kind a small, cause i've taken the pics with my phone.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice shots, though yes, too small.

You must have some massive tanks to be able to house all those huge pacus and keep two redlines together without them killing each other. Can you get any other pics up, preferably larger


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I make my pics with my telephone, so the pics can't get any bigger. The pacu's are in a different tank than the snakeheads. The rtc is in with the snakeheads.

Both tanks are 250x75x60 cm. I don't know exactly how much that is in inches.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jan said:


> 250x75x60 cm. I don't know exactly how much that is in inches.


 That's roughly 100x30x24"









Geat pictures, Jan - those fish are simply beautiful (great colors!), and look extremely healthy


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment, almost like your manueli.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice, and I agree with Judazzz, they look perfect!

Very nice!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those snakeheads are awesome


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice snakeheads


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice.
dixon


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks every one, for the compliments.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

so that tanks roughly around 300 us gallons, can 17 17-19" pacus fit in there? im surpirsedm nice fish tho


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow those are beautiful snakeheads...how big are they


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> so that tanks roughly around 300 us gallons, can 17 17-19" pacus fit in there? im surpirsedm nice fish tho


 There are 7 dude


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks again for the compliments and no 17 pacu's won't fit in a 300 gallon









The snakeheads are 55 cm, since i'm not that good with inches i had to take a guess, so the size in my signature isn't that accurate.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice. 8 foot tanks are awesome, I need to invest in one someday.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW..Great pics.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

That snakeheads awsome!


----------

